# why all the hait for the infernus pistol



## bloodangels666 (Jul 20, 2010)

so in many lists i see people saying they dont like a infernus pistol what isnt to like you have a st 8 ap 1 pistol whats wrong with that just chose the week armor value ifg ur wored about mech and dont forget abot ur ap1 bonus alose for many of my units its only 10pts


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Because it's got 6" normal range and 3" Melta Range? Yeah, you get to attack after that, but why waste the points? 2 Inferno Pistols gets you a Powerfist nearly.

Edit - I'm sure it's just a typo, but it's "Hate". I don't think a drowned banana republic has anything to do with an Inferno Pistol.


----------



## bloodangels666 (Jul 20, 2010)

but with somthing like sanguian guard you can still get a PF and they all ready come with PW i Mean yes the melda helps but its not everything with this weapon


----------



## Wax (Jan 6, 2010)

bloodangels666 said:


> so in many lists i see people saying they dont like a infernus pistol what isnt to like you have a st 8 ap 1 pistol whats wrong with that just chose the week armor value ifg ur wored about mech and dont forget abot ur ap1 bonus alose for many of my units its only 10pts


Jesus, it's difficult to understand what you're trying to say. How hard is it to take an extra 30 seconds and use actual English when you type?

As for your question: they aren't worth their cost. In an assault squad you're better off taking actual meltaguns. As for the SG, they are too expensive already, why make them cost more?


----------



## Caliban (Nov 27, 2010)

#cough# actually used sparingly theyre a bith. lost a defiler to one, went bang so got some return but that was a bitch. worse off was my poor old obliterator. tore squads to shreds then dead. i respect it now


----------



## steelwraith (May 12, 2009)

it also gives the death company an option to crack mechs to get at the squishy bits inside or for death or glory "shock my death company with a land raider will ya? well i got a suprise for ya sonny "


----------



## search116 (Aug 9, 2010)

I have to be within 3' to get my 2d6 I might as well assault the darn thing after taking explosion casualty.


----------



## bloodangels666 (Jul 20, 2010)

Have you really had that many deaths from it exploding though??? I like what was said about the death company with it, and what about dante though when he Deep strikes he dosnt scater so im thinking with maybe 2 more in a unit with him then it would be good. I mean ive had no probems with them. Also i agree putting them on RAS is a bad idea the only way i would do that is for on the sargent.


----------



## steelwraith (May 12, 2009)

hadnt considered dante , hmmm dante plus i-pist death company , DS in , nuke a tank and then dare the opponent to assault me , might be worth a laugh and a dirty look form the enemy


----------

